# Flapper sanding wheel



## tony (23 Apr 2013)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy a flapper sanding wheel ,( if thats what they are called ) this would be for sanding scrollsaw projects of which i have yet to make. Would you say that i need one ( when i do start producing ) or do you use something else, i suppose this all depends on what you make & as yet ive no idea , cheers Tony


----------



## paulm (23 Apr 2013)

Try googling for "the polishing shop" Tony, best prices I have found.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## marcros (23 Apr 2013)

I have used the polishing shop for some metal polishing stuff. Brilliant prices and service 10/10


----------



## mac1012 (25 Apr 2013)

I would say no you would be far better of with a palm sander , for the first two years of making and selling craft work all I used was a cheap b and q 1/4 sheet sander you need something that will remove your pattern, pencil marks and smooth to a nice finish on a flat surface . any edges or hard to reach parts needle file and hand held small piece of sandpaper 

I now have Makita palm sander 60 pound and axminster small bench belt and disk which I wouldnt be without only thing with bench sander the dust is very fine so I connect to my dust extractor or you could attach to vac.

unless you can guarantee every straight , curved and internal cut is spot on but I confess I have to fettle my work on occasions some maybe more experienced may not have too , but you will need to make the surfaces nice and smooth and I cant see a flap wheel sander doing that for you.

mark


----------



## tony (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all replies so far , what got me started on this, was reading Patrick spielmans book , The complete scrollsaw handbook ? In it there are referances & photos of what he calls flapper wheels but the ones on the polishing shop site dont seem to be the same , cheers T


----------



## martinka (25 Apr 2013)

Tony, do the wheels that Spielman mentions have lots of thin flaps across the width, rather than each flap being 1" or 2" wide? I have seen these mentioned on an American site but haven't seen any for sale here. I tried one of the wide ones the other day and found it to be very harsh. The ones with strips seem to be used to get rid of fuzzies and smooth out sharp corners. I'm fairly sure I have seen mention of someone making their own from emery cloth. 

Which reminds me, I need some more emery cloth. I bought a pack of sandpaper from Lidl or Aldi, and it would be better used as toilet paper. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## marcros (25 Apr 2013)

along the lines of http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d1072-a ... wheel.aspx? but in the uk...

what are you mounting it on to, a bench grinder or an angle grinder?


----------



## marcros (25 Apr 2013)

http://schuberts.co.uk/industrial-suppl ... ve-wheels/ any use?


----------



## martinka (25 Apr 2013)

marcros":18m8wlgx said:


> http://schuberts.co.uk/industrial-supplies/abrasive-wheels/ any use?



They are the ones I am thinking of, bottom of the page, called brush wheels. Thanks for the link.

edit: I just realised it's a Barnsley phone number, so only 20/30 minutes from here.

Martin.


----------



## marcros (25 Apr 2013)

martinka":349h43u5 said:


> marcros":349h43u5 said:
> 
> 
> > http://schuberts.co.uk/industrial-supplies/abrasive-wheels/ any use?
> ...



winner, winner chicken dinner, as they say!


----------



## tony (26 Apr 2013)

Martin, the Spielman wheels do have lots of small strips across the width & i think i saw something on the scrollsaw workshop site for making your own, but if they are not that expensive i would buy one. They are something like the ones Marcos found, which i have not looked at the prices yet. In the book they are referred to as flutter wheels & they are mounted in a drill, if thats any help, cheers T


----------



## marcros (26 Apr 2013)

if and when you do get one, could you report back on how effective they are?


----------



## martinka (26 Apr 2013)

I can't find anywhere on the site for the place at Barnsley where you can actually buy anything. Probably need to buy by the pallet full.


----------



## tony (29 Apr 2013)

Will report back if i get one Marcos


----------



## M P Hales (29 Apr 2013)

tony":3cu3pkol said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can buy a flapper sanding wheel ,( if thats what they are called ) this would be for sanding scrollsaw projects of which i have yet to make. Would you say that i need one ( when i do start producing ) or do you use something else, i suppose this all depends on what you make & as yet ive no idea , cheers Tony



If it's what I think try looking at you tube "making a sanding mop"

I've made one and it's great for de-burring without losing shape/edges on material.

Sorry can't post link as daughter isn't here to show me how  

M


----------



## hawkinob (29 Apr 2013)

Hi Tony,
Would these be what you are after:-
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/powe ... ing-wheels

Bob H.


----------



## martinka (29 Apr 2013)

More like this one, Bob. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95YOx1Zicqs

and here's a video of someone making one. It goes on a bit, but is worth watching if you want to make your own.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViFzlabVinM

Martin.


----------



## hawkinob (30 Apr 2013)

Hi Martin,
I tried looking at the "making" video but had to turn it off - sea sick feeling!!!
But thanks.
Bob H.


----------



## martinka (30 Apr 2013)

hawkinob":16noj227 said:


> Hi Martin,
> I tried looking at the "making" video but had to turn it off - sea sick feeling!!!
> But thanks.
> Bob H.


 :mrgreen: I know what you mean, but you could step through it and get the gist of it. His idea of making a template for the strips and cutting them on the scroll saw is a good one. It'll give me a use for the dozen pinned blades I got with my Jet saw.

Martin.


----------



## pip1954 (30 Apr 2013)

hi we use to use something like what you are talking about for denibbing between paint coats you could get different grades we use to use 240 most of the time got no idea where we got them from but they were readily available back then ( 1980's).
you may find them at paint and sand paper supplies.
pip


----------



## powertools (24 May 2013)

I know that this thread is quite old but while looking for something else I came across this and remembered the thread.

http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk ... ts_id=1288

It may be what you are looking for.


----------



## redmoorphil (24 May 2013)

Sanding mops would definitely be your best bet and are perfect for scrolling projects.
You can get them cheaply in the uk - you need to google sanding star to find them here, but you would be better off making your own.
Here is the link for steve goods instructions on making one. Just make sure you use fabric backed abrasives as paper backed disintegrate pretty quickly.
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk ... cheap.html


----------

